# Can we get an LED lighting subsection under Indoor Growing?



## puffenuff (Aug 3, 2011)

I think there's enough led users, products, and information out to make a popular led forum.


----------



## BCBOY1 (Aug 3, 2011)

I would like this a lot! I just finished a grow with LED


----------



## chemi (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm also up for this. LEDs need a place to live too!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

Lmao people tried so many times but nothing yet. I would like to see a sub section yes but will it happen who knows...


----------



## BlackMesa (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm in support for a sub forum to organize information related to LED growing!


----------



## medicine21 (Aug 3, 2011)

make it happen already, RIU! How many times do we have to ask?!


----------



## SWUSAZ (Aug 3, 2011)

How can we plainly ask this to be addressed so we may all benefit. RUI needs to listen or we all may have to move.

OK admin do your thing your (captive) constituents have voted.


----------



## mattman (Aug 3, 2011)

I vote LED sub forum... I have no idea why it hasn't been made yet.


----------



## newworldicon (Aug 4, 2011)

YES I would like to see a dedicated LED forum as well please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Aug 4, 2011)

same!  it would be very cool


----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 4, 2011)

please do. We have one for CFLs, why not leds?


----------



## Smokey11 (Aug 5, 2011)

Please LED sub-forum, help us help each other!!


----------



## BM512 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just bought a blackstar it would be nice if there was an LED section

also there should be a concentrate section also....i have no idea why that hasn't BEEN created...


----------



## SunnyJim (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree. The creation of an LED sub section has my vote!


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Aug 6, 2011)

hoss12781 said:


> please do. We have one for CFLs, why not leds?



wtf theres one for cfls and not for LED's cmon mods laggin on keeping the forum updated..... Damn, if we had our own section maybe some of the haters would shove off for a while til the realize the purple glow is their friend.


----------



## puffenuff (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for showing this request some solid support. What's up Admins? Care to address this request from a passionate portion of your community?


----------



## theTinker (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd also like to voice my support for this. Its akin to CFLs and is widely believed to become the next major lighting system.


----------



## Dubnificent (Sep 15, 2011)

I too vote for an led subsection. by the way can anyone inform me on how to subscribe to threads/journals? Or do you just manually keep following them i'm under the impression that when subscribed you receive alerts/notices of some kind to help you stay updated.


----------



## El Superbeasto (Sep 15, 2011)

Use the "thread tools" drop down menu at the top of the 1st post of the page you're on.



Dubnificent said:


> I too vote for an led subsection. by the way can anyone inform me on how to subscribe to threads/journals? Or do you just manually keep following them i'm under the impression that when subscribed you receive alerts/notices of some kind to help you stay updated.


----------



## virulient (Sep 15, 2011)

over a month and no response from admins?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2011)

virulient said:


> over a month and no response from admins?


This is something that will take time. I know it is being looked into. Just please be patient . Thanks


----------



## virulient (Sep 19, 2011)

No problem! Thanks for the update!


----------



## MikeyLDS (Sep 19, 2011)

How about a poll?


----------



## Total Head (Sep 22, 2011)

i'd like to take it a step further and change the cfl sub forum to simply "fluorescents" as there are a lot of t5 growers here too. t5 is too short a term to search for on the site so it too should have a home.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 26, 2011)

OK, that's a good idea, maybe we can change it to CFLs and other Fluorescent Lamps.

The LED Forum is on my list of forums to add.


----------



## virulient (Oct 7, 2011)

rollitup said:


> OK, that's a good idea, maybe we can change it to CFLs and other Florescent Lamps.
> 
> The LED Forum is on my list of forums to add.


Good stuff man. Thank you for taking the time to consider our request!


----------



## Toolage 87 (Oct 7, 2011)

Got my vote for an LED forum


----------



## SmokeNGuns420 (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree LED's should have their own sub category. Just because other people don't like it doesn't mean we can't help out each other as LED technology is changing. Got my vote.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have a new LEDs and Hybrid Lighting Forum.

It's a sub-forum of Indoor Growing.


----------



## puffenuff (Nov 15, 2011)

This is fabulous! I'm happy to see the new LED and Other Lighting Sub-Forum. I'd like to thank both RIU and the community for showing support and respect for each other.


----------

